
The Navy’s USS Gabrielle Giffords and the Future of Work - Osiris30
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/07/future-of-work-expertise-navy/590647/
======
bsg75
As technology changes the nature of work, it's natural that some jobs will be
come more automated and different combined categories of skill will be
necessary.

The pessimist in me is suspicious that in many (most?) of these cases is due
purely for cost savings which is not the same thing as efficiency. Combining
roles to use naturally overlapping skills, with the potential side effect of
giving people the opportunity to grow those skills and advance is laudable.
Expecting people to do unrelated jobs simply to need fewer people is not.

When cost is the _sole_ driver for change, _nothing_ is improved.

